
Atreus Keyboard Build - DyslexicAtheist
https://michaelpnash.github.io/atreus-keyboard/
======
vbsteven
Is there a model M clone that is readily available in Europe? I have heard so
much about these mechanical keyboards but have never had the chance to try
one.

I easily have wrist and pinky issues when using regular modern flat keyboards
like laptop keyboards or the Apple ones. The keyboard that solved my issues
was the original Microsoft Sculpt of which I have already had keyboards that
broke on me. The latency on this wireless keyboard is annoying me lately so I
am looking for a new wired option with good latency that also does not kill my
wrists and pinky

~~~
equalunique
Can you describe your wrist and pinky issues?

I have found the most ergonomic setup for myself is actually a little counter-
intuitive. Wrist rests actually make carpal tunnel syndrome worse for me,
because despite being soft, a wrist _rest_ ultimately leads me to focus the
weight of my arms on the wrist rest (i.e., _resting_ ) , which only leads to
compression of my carpal tunnel. What works better is a chair with high arm
rests and a desk that's low enough to where my arms can float above the
keyboard. The meaty part of my forarms is enough of cushion for my arms &
nerves to avoid both carpal tunnel & numb pinky syndrome. The keyboard sits at
the edge of the desk, no wrist rest required. Try it!

------
equalunique
A 42-key Atreus (Atreus42) was my daily driver for 2 years. The TMK firmware
supporting 2 different modes of dvorak, I found that it was much more
comfortable to use than a normal keyboard. Function, Shift, Control, and Alt
keys, all in the center for thumb control, made A LOT of sense, and now I feel
like the classic "wide" space bar is a waste of space on contemporary
keyboards. Enter and Escape as bottom-most pinky keys was also easy to get
used to since there was no outer column to get confused about, as with the
4x12 Planck / Atreus62.

The one thing I thought it needed was an easier way to access the Delete,
Home, and End keys. Changing the default keymap entailed compromises that I
didn't seem like they would be worth it, so now I am looking at the OLKB
48-key Planck keyboard. While I don't think pure "grid" ortholinear is as
comfortable as the column-staggered Atreus42, the typing experience is
tolerable with sculpted Cherry/OEM/DCS-profile keycaps.

------
jk_danson
I like the unique keyboard and DIY aspect. But 150 for something I might mess
up in the process of building just can't be justified... for now.

~~~
technomancy
Atreus creator here. It doesn't happen often, but occasionally I have
customers run into trouble putting their kit together, and I'm committed to
always stepping them thru the process of troubleshooting and walking thru the
fix. The last thing I want is for you to buy a keyboard and never get it
working properly.

Here's an instance where someone damaged their kit's microcontroller and was
walked thru the repair process:
[https://old.reddit.com/r/MechanicalKeyboards/comments/5clvio...](https://old.reddit.com/r/MechanicalKeyboards/comments/5clvio/best_customer_service_i_have_ever_received_atreus/)

------
boomskats
I still don't think anything beats Matt Adereth's dactyl[0]. Tweak some hand
size / reach parameters and let the clojure generate the curvature and the
scads. Pure bliss in terms of human->machine interface.

[0] [https://github.com/adereth/dactyl-
keyboard](https://github.com/adereth/dactyl-keyboard)

~~~
technomancy
The Dactyl is definitely neat. It's designed for a different use case tho; you
wouldn't take a Dactyl with you when you're out and about, while the Atreus is
specifically designed for travel.

I'm working on a similar programmatic definition of the Atreus here:
[https://icosahedron.website/@technomancy/101809590723531930](https://icosahedron.website/@technomancy/101809590723531930)

It's still a work-in-progress, but being able to tweak the input parameters
and recompile to get the board regenerated is really handy! The circuit board
already uses programmatic alignment for placing the switches and diodes:
[https://github.com/technomancy/atreus/blob/master/atreus.rkt](https://github.com/technomancy/atreus/blob/master/atreus.rkt)

~~~
equalunique
>I'm working on a similar programmatic definition of the Atreus here:
[https://icosahedron.website/@technomancy/101809590723531930](https://icosahedron.website/@technomancy/101809590723531930)

>The circuit board already uses programmatic alignment for placing the
switches and diodes:
[https://github.com/technomancy/atreus/blob/master/atreus.rkt](https://github.com/technomancy/atreus/blob/master/atreus.rkt)

Advances like these, especially the last one, are where I hoped state-of-the-
art keyboard design would be headed. Amazing work!

In the same vein, I have found an interesting python library that's capable of
generating KiCAD circuits:
[https://xesscorp.github.io/skidl/docs/_site/](https://xesscorp.github.io/skidl/docs/_site/)

------
dimovich
Got my Atreus kit in the mail today. Can't wait to put it together! Phil,
thanks for a wonderful product!

